# VIDEO: Bush Under Fire - Bird Poops on President on Live TV



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*VIDEO: Bush Under Fire - Bird Poops on President on Live TV *

(www.strmz.com)
George Bush gets pooped on by a bird and wipes it from his jacket sleeve with his hand as a journalist questions him on disturbing evidence of senior officials in the Justice Department misleading Congress.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anyone else vehemently hate that obnoxious blow dried gas-bag Keith Olbermann as much as I do??


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree with you Koz!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Olberdousche is not only obnoxious, but stoooopid as well. He should have concentrated on sports, that is to say, something he had a clue about.


----------

